# classical music anecdote you had to rant about?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My sister who is a ardent CM hater, she find depressing and ect the old cliché.
But yesterday i was lisening to messe de machaut by graindelavoix and she did
visit me so she said eventually, this sound wierd but in a cool way, she like it
and i was like woaw jeez this dont happen often, i was flabbergeist by the power 
of classical music, this made my day lady and gentelmen.

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Favorite musical anecdote:

Jascha Heifetz was performing at Carnegie Hall and another famous violinist in the audience remarked "It's awfully warm in here."
Artur Rubinstein sitting next to him replied, "Not for pianists."


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I always get a chuckle out of this one about the "Million Dollar Trio"...

Rubinstein reported later that Heifetz was particularly perturbed by the billing in the concert programs because Rubinstein’s name always came first, followed by Heifetz and then Piatigorsky. Heifetz wondered why the billing couldn’t rotate so that each of them would be mentioned first at one time or another.

“I don’t mind,” Rubinstein supposedly replied, “but as far as I know, all trios are written for piano, violin, and cello, and traditionally one advertises the names of the players in exactly that Heifetz argued that he had seen some trios for violin and cello with piano accompaniment."

Rubinstein doubted it, Heifetz insisted. Rubinstein lost his temper, “Jascha,” he shouted, “even if God were playing the violin, it would be printed Rubinstein, God, and Piatigorsky, in that order!” When RCA printed the record jackets, the names of Rubinstein and Heifetz appeared side by side on the top line, but the two never performed together again.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to have the famous Stieler portrait of Beethoven as my computer wallpaper at work. An attractive coworker visited my desk one day, saw the portrait and said, "What a mean man!" I said, "You might be angry looking too if you were just about the greatest musician in history, but stone deaf." She had no idea who he was.

Sigh.


----------

